# T3 Uni-Pharma..



## charlotte88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Any good?

got 30 25mg for £20 seems alot.. considering i read u go from 25mg and can go up to 100mg, so this pack wont last long....


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

charlotte88 said:


> Any good?
> 
> got 30 25mg for £20 seems alot.. considering i read u go from 25mg and can go up to 100mg, so this pack wont last long....


yes its good and legit. Tiromel (t3) is 100x25mcg tabs and is usually sold for £20-£25 and is far better value.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> yes its good and legit. Tiromel (t3) is 100x25mcg tabs and is usually sold for £20-£25 and is far better value.


Or 80p a box if you go to Turkey 

Gutted I could only find TWO!! boxes in the whole of Marmaris and left it too late to order.

But yeah from what I've seen on source lists, Tiromel is by far the best value. Most other offer ~30x25mcg for the same price.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

hctiM said:


> Or 80p a box if you go to Turkey
> 
> Gutted I could only find TWO!! boxes in the whole of Marmaris and left it too late to order.
> 
> But yeah from what I've seen on source lists, Tiromel is by far the best value. Most other offer ~30x25mcg for the same price.


wow its that cheap there! I have a person who send it to me from Turkey- costs £15/box... which i thought was good value.... until now! LOL


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> wow its that cheap there! I have a person who send it to me from Turkey- costs £15/box... which i thought was good value.... until now! LOL


Haha. I was paying £9 for 20x50mg Anapolon so I thought T3 would be around £5. Must have gone into 20 pharmacies and only one had any and just two boxes for 2.50tl each, so 90p actually.

A few pharms said I could order more but I left it too late before going home. Gutted! Was hoping I'd stock up for a few years.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

charlotte88 said:


> Any good?
> 
> got 30 25mg for £20 seems alot.. considering i read u go from 25mg and can go up to 100mg, so this pack wont last long....


I picked up some uni pharm t3 last week I paid £10 for box.


----------



## misterp (Jul 10, 2012)

t3 uni pharma are very good

personally dont run t3 if your worried about muscle mass you need to be on gear to prevent losing muscle

up protein dosage while on it also

tapering up and down is needed and good for lettting you know your side tolerance

i reacted to sides as soon as i upped to 50mcg

i got from uk source abdi ibrahims turkey 25mcg x 100 £6.50 a box but source ran out lucky for me i ended up with 20 of them

but 90pence thats a f in joke mate if only i had the money to fly out to thailand and turkey amazing

stacking t3 with clen youll be sweating like a rapist mate


----------



## Jeebo (May 19, 2012)

I was paying £20 for a box of 30 until recently. Now paying £5 a box. Just upped to 50mcg 2day. Hit the gym 1st thing and felt fine.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't know much at all about T3, what sort of weight loss could be expected, if your diet is also in place?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

misterp said:


> t3 uni pharma are very good
> 
> personally dont run t3 if your worried about muscle mass you need to be on gear to prevent losing muscle
> 
> ...


t3 is not catabolic on muscle tissue:

everyone jumps on the T3 is catabolic bandwagon... but:

"...Bodybuilder for the most part resorted to thyroid. Thyroid is possibly the most miss-understood drug by athletes. It is highly anabolic in it's own right. This drug controls you metabolism the rate at which those sub cellular mitochondria work. The work pace of our cellular factories. Increase thyroid means increase protein synthesis."

from: http://www.bio-freak.com/members/cat...resen-archive/ (the "get big at all costs stack")

YOu may have heard of Paul, but he knew all the big guys, Yates, Cohen etc... he wasn't always right... but t3 is not automatically catabolic.. if your protein intake is high enough you won't lose any muscle..

in fact what T3 does, is increase Protein Turnover Rate:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protein_turnover

Now, the correct way to use T3:

1. take your morning temp (in ear thermometer) before leaving bed 5 mornings in a row..

2. start your t3 use, 100mcg/day

3. keep measuring your temp.

4. after 5 days if your temp is not 0.3-0.6 higher, take another 25mcg, if not higher in another 5 days, take another 25mcg. Most shouldn't need more than 150mcg total.

5. keep measuring your temp.

6. when your temp drops 0.6deg 3xmornings in a row- is the temp lower than when you started? if not you have jsut started to down regulate your own production, stop and you will have no rebound; if its lower than when you started, you will have a little rebound, unless you keep your diet tight- keep measuring, and when your temp goes back to your baseline, your thyroid has recovered full function.

I tend to run 2days on 2days of, and have not had a temp drop in over 6months... if you run daily, you will lose fat faster, but may get a temp drop and some rebound. your choice.

the temp approach was originaly developed by:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broda_Otto_Barnes

and refined for BBs by:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dan_Duchaine

in his book BodyOpus.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Don't know much at all about T3, what sort of weight loss could be expected, if your diet is also in place?


impossible to tell. However, fat loss is definitely accelerated; but only if the diet is tight- it cannot overcome a slack diet.

people expect miracles, and usually the body has 25mcg of t3 naturally, but if you take 25mcg extra, you have double the normal level, but your metabolism is hardly likely ot register the diff on a thermometer as i outlined above. In fact most dont get any diff to about 75mcg....


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

uni pharma is also cheap, jsut gotta go the right person and take the right amount, same as any thing bulk brings cheaper prices!!


----------



## andaluza (Feb 23, 2014)

Jeebo said:


> I was paying £20 for a box of 30 until recently. Now paying £5 a box. Just upped to 50mcg 2day. Hit the gym 1st thing and felt fine.


where do you get it from ?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Using it at moment quality stuff and no need to go upto 100mcg a day 50 is plenty.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

andaluza said:


> where do you get it from ?


Epic bump! I doubt that the bloke even uses these forums anymore :lol:


----------

